# Build Opinions



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm planning on building a new computer again, and I had some questions regarding recommendations. The motherboard, fan controller, and CPU cooler are the things I have the worst experience with. I was hoping someone could tell me if I have good ones picked out for my rig, or could recommend better ones. 
My biggest thing with a motherboard is fan slots and USB 3.0 ports. Fan controller I have no experience with at all, but the case I want has 5 fans which will require a controller. CPU cooler I want liquid cooling, but aside from that I don't know anything. 

Here's my build currently:

CASE

MOBO

CPU

GPU

RAM

CPU COOLER

HDD

PSU

FAN CONTROLLER

I've heard of hybrid drives with a bigger cache than the 64MB on the one I found, but I don't see them for sale anywhere. If someone can recommend that'd be great.

But any recommendations to the rig overall would be appreciated. If you know a big case with a ton of fans that's cheaper or you like better, please let me know. Motherboard, CPU cooler, and Fan Controller I know almost nothing about though, so that's where I'd like the best input. I'm not huge into overclocking but like to do it slightly, so a motherboard that is easy to do that with but also has 3.0 USB ports and multiple fan pins on it would be nice.

Thanks all!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

From your list top to bottom:

The case is a full tower case. This will NOT be small. Are you sure you want this size? A mid-tower is more preferable. Just to add my personal comment and nothing against you, but IMHO the case seems cheap and doesn't appear to have that quality look you get from NZXT, Corsair, or Fractal Design. Just a lot of fancy blue fans. You could look for a NZXT H440 with a built in fan controller.

Mothing should be fine. I like Asus and Gigabyte for the additional features, like dual/backup BIOS.

The processor is a powerful one, but only get this if you are serious in overclocking. Otherwise, the i5-4690K Devils Cannon is just as good.

Graphics is fine.

Memory is fine.

I'm not a fan of water coolers. Air coolers are just as good as water without the risk of a leak.

I haven't heard about many problems with hybrid drives, but I'd rather see this build have a SSD + HDD instead.

Change the low quality Corsair PSU to a XFX or Seasonic branded unit.

Choose a case first before looking at fan controllers. I like it when the motherboard controls the fans.


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*On top of what 'Chief said;

Full tower cases are big. If you've got visions of this going on top of your desk, you need to re-evaluate your expectations. :thumb:
As well as NZXT; Phanteks do some really, really good looking cases with built-in fan controllers. 

While we're talking about fan controllers; there is next-to no need for them. Connecting two or even three* (always check the total current draw of this many fans doesn't exceed the motherboard's capabilities)* fans together with a splitter cable, and then plugging that into a fan connector on your motherboard gives you more efficient control over your fans than you'd get with a 5.25" bay controller, and saves you money. 

I run 5 fans in my case using only 3 chassis fan connectors on my motherboard, and control them using the built-in utility in the BIOS. 

That CPU cooler is not only unnecessary for most users, it's an old model, and newer models with better control functions are available now. 
*


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks you two for the input.

I will go with a SSD for the OS and then a regular HDD for everything else.

I'll look at other PSUs too, Fully Modular is all I'm really wanting to help with cable management.

I do know the case is huge, lol. I've wanted a really big one for a while.

I'll look at splitters for fans. I'd never even heard of splitter cables for fans before.

Tom, what liquid cooler would you suggest since the one I'm looking at is an older model? I want my PC to run cold, but I also want to be able to overclock it a bit.

Thanks you two for all the recommendations. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*Well, as Masterchief has said; there isn't much that a liquid cooler can do that a good air cooler can't, but if you're going for it just for looks then by all means! :thumb:

If it were me; I'd go for maybe an H80i V2. It's still 120mm size, but it comes with 2 fans already configured for a push/pull setup - which is the way to go if you're using AiO Liquid Coolers.

Alternatively; NZXT do some awesome AiO kits. 
EKWB (one of the best in the business with regards to custom water-cooling) also do an AiO kit, but it's quite a bit more expensive than Corsair's and NZXT's offerings. 

In all honesty though, a Noctua NH D15 will keep up with (and out-perform in some cases) most of the 'mainstream' AiOs.

*


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks a ton for all the suggestions! I'll look into the Noctua too.


----------

